# roll call...what's on your agenda for the season



## cmatt (Oct 15, 2003)

CO. pass. I always go back and forth on the Monarch pass verses the CO. pass.

Wolf creek and Silverton, maybe a trip back home to MT.

My skiing will be half what it was last year due to a new addition this coming Nov21stish. I am pretty excited that I have a new and upcoming ski partner..

Where is Rollins Pass??

Craig


----------



## aaron w (Oct 14, 2003)

Rollins pass connects rollinsville (near nederland) to winter park. The area I ski is the headwaters of south boulder creek. The east side trailhead is swarming with people from bldr and denver on the weekends. Berthoud pass is very close as the crow flies.


----------



## §teve-o (Oct 15, 2003)

my goal is to learn to snowboard


----------



## cmatt (Oct 15, 2003)

I will have to take a look at the map to find Rollins Pass. Is it a summer pass that runs E-W? South of Indian Peaks Wilderness? Anyway it sounds pretty cool. I have not ventured N of I70 during ski season. 

Do you know how the Sangre De Cristo is for bc? I would have to imagine that there is some cool stuff NW of Westcliff. There is an old 4X4 pass that splits the range, I have thought about checking it out sometime to see if it is good access to some tree skiing. 

craig


----------



## aaron w (Oct 14, 2003)

Yup, Rollins Pass is open summer only and goes east west. And yes it is just south of the indian peaks region. Actually even in the summer a vehicle can't go over the top because of a very short closed tunnel right at the summit. 

I'm pretty clueless about the sangres. I do know that they are the driest range in the state, but of course that doesn't mean there isn't some great skiing there. Did you see Chris's pics on this site last year of skiing Kit Carson (I think). Looked awesome. I've done some hiking from Crestone but have never been to the east side of the range. It's on my to do list though. I would possibly be interested in some exploration there this winter. 

PS cmatt congrats on the upcomming gear addict!


----------



## cmatt (Oct 15, 2003)

Aaron, sorry i haven't replied, i have been out of town for the last few days.

I saw Chris's pic on the buzz, they are really sweet. 

Maybe we could get a few Buzzards to hit the bc this winter, it would be cool to meet up with some new folks. 

Thanks on the kid thing... I was at Grand West a few weeks back and saw a pair of supper small skies, maybe 2' long. I wanted to buy them and hang them on his wall for inspiration, but they were a bit to much money for something he wont need for the next three years.

Looks like some weather is in the forecast, I am keeping the fingers crossed.

Craig


----------



## j. tanner (Oct 18, 2003)

aaron w, 
do you ski on the pass side of the drainage (yankee doodle bowl etc) or on the south side -jenny lindh gulch. ive heard the south side has some good skiing. i was in a shop the other day and someone mentioned radio beacon mtn- said had good low angle stuff for mid winter and some good shoots for the spring.
how about james peak? any body have any experience with there? how and where is access?
i went for a hike up butler gulch saturday, theres tons of possiblility up there. how bout jones pass? anyone skied up in that area at all?
so what do ya think dry october big winter?!!!!!


----------



## aaron w (Oct 14, 2003)

J, I ski the whole area. Personally, I stay off of radiobeacon in the winter. I'm sure there are days that are safe but I'm not going to take the risk. Radiobeacon is more commonly known as a summer ski, I'm not aware of too many folks doing that in the winter. Most of the stuff I do is right at treeline, or just above and then descending into the trees. I'm kind of surprised that someone suggested that as a mellow midwinter ski.


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

I have a pass to Wolf Creek and will be making trips to Jackson, Alta and Taos. Unfortunatly we have not had our usual early powder at Wolf Creek. I don't think anyone has, I figure when it does happen we will be the first. Aaron, the skiing in Taos is incredible. I spent 10 days skiing at Whistler last year and my six days last year at Taos were so much better. You can camp in the desert on the Rio Grande. There are fantastic hot springs on the river just 30 minutes from the slops. I would tell you where but this forum is a little too big, you know how it is. If you apply yourself you can find them.

8)


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Aspen, Sunlight and a Colorado Pass*

I'll probably have access to comps for Sunlight and Aspen. Booked the entire Polar Star and Eisners and will probably do some week day trips to others. Will head to SLC, Targhee/J.H. then Big Sky/Bridger. If the money holds out continue on to Big Mtn. Fernie and Red Mountain.
Wash your car, leave the wood pile uncovered, plan a desert trip, dont clean the raingutters or put up the heat tape, climb a 14er in shorts and a vest, drive over Independence or Trail Ridge with bald tires...get the idea?


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

crested butte is where its at, best resort skiing (with the exception of taos) and tits for backcountry. Irwin is closed for the winter (as far as tourism) so it will be on. Oh yea! don't forget silverton. Between these three resorts and all of the paddling and backcountry in my area. I'm busy for the next thirty years.
Later, Aaron
Well of course I forgot that there still is off season (right now!!) I guess i just have to spent this time drinking and chasing tail.


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

I worked(volunteered) at Silverton last year and the mountain and terrain is incredible. I just hate guided skiing. I am working another six days for them this season and for every two days I work I get a free lift ticket but until they turn the mountain free (hopefully in the next year or two) I would not pay the money to have them powder farm. They powder farm alot!


----------



## kishen (Dec 12, 2003)

*Best conditions for Taos*

Taos is best with at least a 60 inch base due to the large rocks and steeps, which require more coverage. Also best to wait for the Ridge to open (usually by January) for max terrain selection.


----------

